
AT&T Has Shared Data Plans in the Works - davethenerd
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/att_has_shared_data_plans_in_the_works/
======
brk
OK, good, but how much thinking really needs to go into this?

Make it simple: You can link up to 4 devices on a single data account, and you
get an aggregate XX GB amongst them per month.

